# Race Maintenance



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys, i thought it'd be cool to start a thread on maintenance tips for racing our cars. personally, i have a 2003 altima 2.5s and would like to start auto-xing and could use some tips on upkeep of my car and maybe a checklist of pre and post race maintenance procedures. 
things like what oil you guys use, tire pressure, shock/strut life, etc. 
Let's hear your guys' input! All cars/drivers/race styles step in! plz include car, mods, and style of racing, as well as mileage or anything else you can think of.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

I'v auto x for almost a full sesion now. The most important thing to you, me, hell every one is seat time! Check all suspension componets, replace eny thing that looks as if it needs replacing. On my car i raced one time and could not keep the damn thing from leaning extremely hard in the turns, turns out my sway bar had now right side busing and a badly worn left. now i think my struts are blown, so now those need replacing. If you are using street tires i would set all tires to the max recommended psi. If it fells lose at this setting start taking air out of the back tires. I'm running a very hard street tire and running 43psi front and 38 psi back. it's loose 3/4 of the time and pushes the other 1/4. remove the spear tire. Ummmmm, talk to the people that are working as officals and the faster more consitant people and ask for pointers. As far as maintenance, check oil before you run, and do your 3 month, 3,000 mil. oil change, using what ever oil and a k&n flitter. U should probably change break pads once a year, but stay with very soft pads. READ THE RULES AND SPECKS FOR YOUR CLASE!!!!!! i'm running stock class and am only allowed adjustable struts, adjustable front sway bar, cat-back, and race rubber. Other than all of this just have fun and try to not blow up your car or hit eny cones.

P.s. Sorry for the spelling and come check out my cardomine, its devoted to autoxing.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i've been autoxing for a year now and the usual maintenance i perform are as follows (assuming all components are in working order):

1. oil change (like what 'zachmccool' stated)
2. tire balancing and rotation (inspect before and after racing)
3. brake system cleaning (i usually use a can of brake cleaner)
4. fluid top off (coolant, oil, etc.)
5. filter cleaning (dirt = bad)
6. belt inspection (if it squeeks, grab a can of tire dressing)

can't think of anything else...


----------

